# Lake Lorelei Open Tournament



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

Next Saturday, May 10th. 30 boat limit, we could use a few good anglers to fill it up.

$60.00 per boat includes big bass pot. :B 

PM me and I'll get you the info you need to fish.


----------



## misterpeabody (Jul 21, 2005)

I fished that tourney...weather was nice, too nice. bite went dead after 10 as the fish went deeper presumably. what were the final results. we were boat 20 and weighed 5 fish for 6.8 lbs. and left when we saw better bags than ours.. We did see a 5.8 that probably took big bass.


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

A good friend of mine has a place on the lake. Could we have fished out of my bass boat? I didn't think you could launch a boat there unless a member of Lorelei owned the boat and had the appropriate stickers. Have things changed? I love that lake. A few years back we would skip class at UD and go fish out there all day.


----------



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

The tournament was a great success as always. 
Paid five places and BB
29 boats entered. 
16.1 Winning weight
5.8 Big Bass:B 

There were to be 3 open tournaments this year. One is over, next will be a night tournament(12-8) on Aug. 2nd. Once again there will be 30 boat max. $60.00 per boat to enter including BB. 

This is the only time a non property owner can launch at Lorelei.(must provide proof of boat ownership and insurance) The night tourney will fill up fast, pm me if you would like to get in. 

misterpeabody, glad you could make it. The bite definitely slowed once the sun got high. I picked up a 3.1 at about 1 o'clock, that was my last bite.It was enough for 4th place with a total weight of 12.12. I saw alot of spawners out there, and some bass fry swimming around. next time, how 'bout a shake and a howdy. I'll be in the blue and aluminum Tracker.


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks TreeBass!


----------



## StuBrown (Jan 15, 2005)

TreeBass- 

How do I sign up for the night tournament in Aug? 
I'm the guy that Fish4Five fished with at Lorelei.

if you can shoot me an email at [email protected]


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

Anyone want to help me get signed up for this tourney? I have tried to pm tree bass with no success....

Thanks guys


----------

